# Quelle concierge êtes-vous ?



## l'écrieur (21 Novembre 2007)

Chers ami(e)s lecteurs et lectrices,

Vous connaissez tous cet espace de convivialité rituel de nos forums, Présentez-vous, initié un jour par un Benjamin soucieux de rationaliser tant que faire se peut le forum dit de l'accueil, Vous êtes ici -> X.

Accroché au fronton de l'accueil, *Présentez-vous* permet à chaque petit nouveau de venir faire sa présentation à la communauté, et aux habitués du forum de se livrer à un exercice ô combien altruiste : souhaiter la bienvenue.

Entre deux pensées perverses, il m'est venu à l'esprit que les contributions volontaires de bienvenue méritaient qu'on s'y penche. Elles sont toutes à la fois le reflet de la bienséance de notre communauté, de la convivialité de ses membres, et de la capacité des meilleurs d'entre nous à poster en automatique, sans même toucher le guidon.

Il m'est donc apparu nécessaire de récompenser ceux de nos membres qui mettent un point d'honneur à saluer le nouveau au delà des sphères nioubinesques de Switch et conseils d'achat.

* Voici donc la première édition des Concierges d'Or*.
Un palmarès à améliorer dans le temps, et à renouveler régulièrement.

Je vous en propose les premières catégories.

Les *Trophées du Pas de Porte* : ils récompensent ceux d'entre nous qui accueillons le plus, et le plus régulièrement.

Les *Trophées de La Loge* : ils récompensent ceux d'entre nous pour lesquels la conciergerie est un sacerdoce : le pourcentage de leurs messages de concierges est très élevé.

Les *Trophées des Espoirs de l'Escalier* : C'est la récompense des apprentis. Ils ont toutes les dispositions pour réussir, mais le nombre de leurs messages est encore insuffisant pour les honorer d'une catégorie sénior.

Et puis, il y aura des prix singuliers, comme dans tout bon jury. 








_La méthode ? Le classement porte sur Présentez-vous v2, et ne prend pas en compte les performances antérieures. Les prix sont décernés en fonction de trois critères : le nombre total de bienvenue, la part des bienvenues dans le total des contributions forumesques des membres, et le nombre total de post pour la catégories espoirs dans l'escalier. Le tout consigné dans une petite feuille de calcul constituée grâce à de rapides manipulations de vbulletin et d'excel._


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Novembre 2007)

Alors, voilà le palmarès 2007. Le suspense est à son comble.




Pour le *Trophée du Pas de Porte*, récompensant le plus grand nombre de messages dans la v2.

*Pas de Porte d'Or*, décerné, avec 390 messages, à *Julrou 15* !
Applaudissez-le !

*Pas de Porte d'Argent*, décerné, avec 326 messages, à *mamyblue !*
*Pas de Porte de Bronze*, décerné, avec 295 messages, à *CouleurSud*.

Qu'elles soient chaleureusement félicitées. Encore un effort pour atteindre l'or, les filles. On compte sur vous !


Pour les *Trophées de La Loge*, récompensant la vocation de concierge la plus évidente.

*Loge d'Or*, décernée, pour 31% de ses messages dans la V2, à *ScubaARM*. 
C'est magnifique ! Applaudissez-le !

*Loge d'Argent*, décernée, pour 30% de ses messages dans la V2, à *Dead Head* !
Un jeune qui monte dans la conciergerie, croyez-moi !

*Loge de Bronze*, décernée, pour 29% de ses messages dans la V2, à *CouleurSud*, encore-elle !
Félicitations, CouleurSud, pour ce deuxième bronze !

Qu'on les félicite !



Voici maintenant venu le moment du *Trophée de l'Espoir de l'Escalier*, ceux qui détrôneront rapidement leurs aînés s'ils tiennent la performance !


*Espoir de l'Escalier d'Or*, et meilleur espoir masculin, avec 36 messages d'accueil pour 184 messages au compteur, soit 20% : *Joffrey*. C'est bien petit, mais tu te disperses encore trop.

Pas d'espoir féminin. *Kissbizz* parle trop dans les escaliers pour mériter des encouragements.


Voilà pour les grands trophées 2007.

Tout palmarès à son hommage posthume. 

(noir)

Il nous a quitté, mais il était le meilleur d'entre tous. Avec 75 messages dans la V2, pour seulement 89 messages au compteur, soit le score fantastique de 84%, il les aurait tous battus si son compte était encore actif. Je vous demande, cheres amies et chers amis, de porter un toast à notre *In Memoriam Clos-la-Porte* : 
*mon_nom_est_personne !*

(lumière).

Merci beaucoup.

Voilà. C'est bientôt terminé pour ce qui me concerne. 
_Juste une dernière chose..._


Il me reste à décerner un prix spécial.

Le Jury, dans sa grande magnanimité, a décidé de décerner son prix spécial, l*'Interphone de Platine*, à celui d'entre vous qui a mis le plus de c&#339;ur à l'ouvrage. Il n'est plus tout jeune, mais très bavard. Avec 120 messages de bienvenue, pour 885 posts au compteur et un très prometteur 15%, il fini au pied des trois podiums. C'est à sa polyvalence que nous rendons hommage à travers ce prix spécial. 
Mesdames et Messieurs je vous demande d'applaudir *Sindanárië*, *Interphone de Platine* de cette édition 2007.
Applaudissez-le !



Merci. Merci à vous. Le temps est venu de nous quitter. Je voudrais encore remercier tous les concurrents, tous ces posteurs qui tiennent la porte durant leurs longues journées de labeur, et qui font de notre accueil un espace d'une convivialité sans pareil. J'espère que vous saurez trouver d'autres catégories pour les éditions à venir, et je vous donne rendez-vous pour l'édition 2008, ... en 2008 !

Vous pouvez maintenant congratuler les lauréats. Et que ceux-ci n'hésitent pas à venir réclamer leurs applaudissements sur le podium !









Le fichier du palmarès 2007.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

il manque le trophé du plus banni du fil.

Non?


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Novembre 2007)

C'est une bonne idée, ZRX. :love: 
Il revient aux modérateurs de le décerner, le jury ne disposant pas de ces informations.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2007)

Quelle tristesse, même pas une tape dans le dos pour PATOCHMAN, starmac, PonkHead et moi-même.  

Bande d'ingrat!


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Novembre 2007)

Le sport ne retient que les meilleurs. Il faudrait trouver une catégorie idoine autant qu'idiote pour vous récompenser. Faire un cumul des différentes versions, peut-être ? Vous auriez vos chances.
Un prix spécial de la pancarte à l'encre rouge ?
Et pour BackCat, ne faudrait-il pas un prix du meilleur Bot ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2007)

J'aurais aussi prévu un "Pomme-V d'or" pour le roi du copier/coller : celui (celle) qui a posté le plus grand nombre de messages de bienvenue identiques ! 


"Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGe !"


----------



## golf (21 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quelle concierge êtes-vous ?


Loin, très loin derrière un certain rezba  

Merci pour ce classement de floodeurs


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Novembre 2007)

golf a dit:


> Loin, très loin derrière un certain rezba
> 
> Merci pour ce classement de floodeurs


Détrompes-toi. Un classement en cumulé te ferait pointer devant lui, même en cumulant divers avatars, et sans retrancher les nombreux messages de service des périodes où il était gardien de Vous êtes ici -> X



Prends donc ta feuille de calcul...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'aurais aussi prévu un "Pomme-V d'or" pour le roi du copier/coller : celui (celle) qui a posté le plus grand nombre de messages de bienvenue identiques !
> 
> 
> "Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacGe !"



Le prix du meilleur bot, quoi !


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Novembre 2007)

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire : je ferai mieux la prochaine fois 

Je m'étonne toutefois, avec Mobyduck, de l'absence de certains dans ce palmarès. 

Tout d'abord, Mobyduck, justement. N'est-il pas notre modèle à tous ? Le paradigme de la bienséance ? L'Idée platonicienne de la courtoisie ?

Ensuite, PonkHead. N'est-ce pas lui qui, jour après jour, apporte sa touche de poésie à cette partie indispensable du forum ? N'est-il pas le Hölderlin de Bienvenue ?

Enfin, Starmac. Celui qui laisse déjà apercevoir à ceux qui arrivent, souvent désorientés, les rives enchantées des autres parties de ce forum. Starmac, le passeur qui fait traverser le Styx aux petits nouveaux, le Charon de l'accueil.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le sport ne retient que les meilleurs. Il faudrait trouver une catégorie idoine autant qu'idiote pour vous récompenser. Faire un cumul des différentes versions, peut-être ? Vous auriez vos chances.
> Un prix spécial de la pancarte à l'encre rouge ?
> Et pour BackCat, ne faudrait-il pas un prix du meilleur Bot ?



Nan, si c'est pas sincère j'en veux pas de vôtre quincaillerie.  

...et puis m'en fout, je fais ça pour la beauté du geste moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2007)

Tu as oublié le trophée de la *Dame pipi d'or*... Celle qui vient te la tenir dès que tu débarques...


----------



## Nexka (21 Novembre 2007)

Mais il est où ce fil "présentez vous" ??


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Novembre 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Mais il est où ce fil "présentez vous" ??



Oui, bon, mais ça veut dire que tu as oublié de te présenter. 

Mais ce n'est pas grave. Mon sens de la courtoise est tel que je peux bienvenuter dans n'importe quel fil. En outre, ce qui témoigne de mon sens de la philanthropie, je voudrais t'épargner la montée des escaliers. Donc :

Bienvenue Nexka 


(pour l'écrieur : ça compte pour le palmarès de l'an prochain ?)


----------



## Hérisson (21 Novembre 2007)

Ouais mais c'est pas juste on savait même pas qu'il y avait un concours , je me rend de ce pas sur ce fil, pour (comme dirait le Baron de Coubertin....blablabla)


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire : je ferai mieux la prochaine fois
> 
> Je m'étonne toutefois, avec Mobyduck, de l'absence de certains dans ce palmarès.
> 
> ...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu as oublié le trophée de la *Dame pipi d'or*... Celle qui vient te la tenir dès que tu débarques...




Voilà de magnifiques idées ! Comment pourrait-on définir ce prix de la courtoisie qui irait cette année à Mobyduck ? 

Et le brave Ponk, qu'est-ce qu'il lui faudrait ? Définissons, trouvons des critères !

Et Starmac ? Idem, définissons. Ou alors attendons l'an prochain pour un hommage posthume.

La dame pipi d'or.... Mais à qui penses-tu ? 




Nexka a dit:


> Mais il est où ce fil "présentez vous" ??



Et les liens en tête de fil, c'est fait pour les cochons basques ?



CouleurSud a dit:


> (pour l'écrieur : ça compte pour le palmarès de l'an prochain ?)



Nenni.


----------



## jugnin (21 Novembre 2007)

Monsieur l'écrieur, sauf votre respect, il me semble que vous avez crié vos résultats un peu trop vite. En effet, là où vous attribuez un total de 75 messages à la dénommée Aurélie85, j'en trouve pour ma part 2491. Cette différence de 2416 messages ramène la participation relative de l'intéressée au fil "Présentez-vous" à un tout petit pour cent. Un score qui, vous l'avouerez, n'est pas digne du moindre trophée.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Novembre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Monsieur l'écrieur, sauf votre respect, il me semble que vous avez crié vos résultats un peu trop vite. En effet, là où vous attribuez un total de 75 messages à la dénommée Aurélie85, j'en trouve pour ma part 2491. Cette différence de 2416 messages ramène la participation relative de l'intéressée au fil "Présentez-vous" à un tout petit pour cent. Un score qui, vous l'avouerez, n'est pas digne du moindre trophée.




Mazette ! Effectivement, vous avez l'il ! Une ligne a du sauter dans le rapprochement des deux fichiers. Toujourzestil que je rectifie ! Nous n'aurons donc qu'un "meilleur espoir masculin" !


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Nous n'aurons donc qu'un "meilleur espoir masculin" !



Joffrey

Mais quel espoir ! Quel _conatus_ !


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2007)

Histoire de pousser le bouchon (mais pour faire la feuille de calcul, ça sera plus fatigant ), ne pourrait-on créer des catégories spéciales pour les posteurs mâles qui ont une forte propension à accueillir plutôt les les nouvelles que les nouveaux (et symétriquement, ça va de soi).

Vu ce qu'on constate dans les forums techniques, mon petit doigt me dit que ça pourrait être intéressant (mais j'ai peut-être l'esprit tordu )


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Nous n'aurons donc qu'un "meilleur espoir masculin" !



On s'en fout des espoirs masculins.. 
Dans le monde des concierges, le féminin l'emporte non ?


----------



## jugnin (21 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Voilà de magnifiques idées ! Comment pourrait-on définir ce prix de la courtoisie qui irait cette année à Mobyduck ?
> 
> Et le brave Ponk, qu'est-ce qu'il lui faudrait ? Définissons, trouvons des critères !
> 
> Et Starmac ? Idem, définissons. Ou alors attendons l'an prochain pour un hommage posthume.



Je suis d'accord sur le principe. Ponk et feu starmac mériteraient une distinction, témoignage de gratitude de la Communauté pour la valeur ajoutée qu'ils ont su intelligemment saupoudrer  à l'Accueil. 

Cependant, une difficulté se pose : là où les trophées jusque là décernés reposaient sur des critères objectifs, puisque numériques, nous entrons là sur le territoire du qualitatif, qui en appelle à la subjectivité de tout un chacun (n'est-ce pas BioSS ? ). 

Je trouve, à titre d'exemple, que mes interventions sont incontestablement opportunes, la justesse de leur dosage alliée à la finesse de leur contenu leur conférant une fraîcheur exceptionnelle.rateau  Or, il m'est arrivé d'entendre à l'oreillette qu'il n'en serait rien.


----------



## Hérisson (21 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> On s'en fout des espoirs masculins..
> Dans le monde des concierges, le féminin l'emporte non ?



Hey, va donc voir dans les grands hotels 
les bijoux en or, heu clefs, c'est bien souvent des mecs


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> On s'en fout des espoirs masculins..
> Dans le monde des concierges, le féminin l'emporte non ?



D'ailleurs, il n'y avait qu'une cantatrice chauve pour se fendre d'un tel sujet


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et le brave Ponk, qu'est-ce qu'il lui faudrait ?


Un "molosse_du_vigile" de bronze ?
Un "jeune_qui_zone_dans_le_hall" d'argent ?
Un "pasd'chez_nous" d'or ?

Attribué pour l'un des plus faible taux de réponse de nioube à ses bonjours (c'est vrai, quoi, dans "présentez-vous" il n'y a que les anciens qui me parlent, les nouveaux... Quoi ? Je fais peur ? J'ai mangé trop d'ail à la cantine ? Faut me dire, ça va finir par devenir vexant !)

M'en fous, t'façons, les médailles, je m'assois dessus.
(pas les trophés, parce que ça fait mal)


----------



## da capo (21 Novembre 2007)

Je ne peux que féliciter L'écrieur. C'est de la belle ouvrage.

Mais, car il y a un mais.
Les messages postés dans la salle de jeu ne comptent pas ?

Ainsi et sans vouloir salir la mémoire de mon_nom_est_personne-et qui l'a connu sait combien il peut m'être proche- j'ai peur qu'une part de ses messages ait été injustement oubliée dans le décompte et que le pourcentage que vous lui prêtez est bien supérieur à ce qu'il devrait être.


----------



## Bassman (21 Novembre 2007)

Je réclame un "Bot d'or" (en plus ça fait tendancieux  ) pour BackCat et son :

"Bienvenue [pseudo] sur les forums macgénération. Bravo pour ton switch, et à bientôt dans différents fils"


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Novembre 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Cependant, une difficulté se pose : là où les trophées jusque là décernés reposaient sur des critères objectifs, puisque numériques, nous entrons là sur le territoire du qualitatif, qui en appelle à la subjectivité de tout un chacun (n'est-ce pas BioSS ? ).
> 
> Je trouve, à titre d'exemple, que mes interventions sont incontestablement opportunes, la justesse de leur dosage alliée à la finesse de leur contenu leur conférant une fraîcheur exceptionnelle.rateau *Or, il m'est arrivé d'entendre à l'oreillette qu'il n'en serait rien.*



Mais pas du tout. Tes interventions sont effectivement tout ce que tu dis 

Et puis, bonne question. Je tiens d'ailleurs à te remercier de l'avoir posée. Il conviendrait de prévoir une note artistique l'an prochain 



da capo a dit:


> Je ne peux que féliciter L'écrieur. C'est de la belle ouvrage.
> 
> Mais, car il y a un mais.
> Les messages postés dans la salle de jeu ne comptent pas ?
> ...



Très juste. mon_nom_est_personne (pur lequel j'ai une pensée émue) avait un art consommé du bienvenutage. J'irai même jusqu'à dire que certains de ses messages d'accueil confinaient au génie


----------



## jugnin (21 Novembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai mangé trop d'ail à la cantine ? Faut me dire, ça va finir par devenir vexant !)
> 
> M'en fous, t'façons, les médailles, je m'assois dessus.



Alors je te le dis : à s'asseoir ainsi sur les mets d'ail, faut pas s'étonner de la ponkophobie des nioubes.



da capo a dit:


> Je ne peux que féliciter L'écrieur. C'est de la belle ouvrage.
> 
> Mais, car il y a un mais.
> Les messages postés dans la salle de jeu ne comptent pas ?
> ...



Tssss... Et voilà, capo râle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> On s'en fout des espoirs masculins..
> Dans le monde des concierges, le féminin l'emporte non ?



Loin de moi l'idée d'une contradiction à caractère mysogine, mais le sobriquet des concierges : "bignoles"*, c'est bien à *un* concierge* qu'ils** le doivent 





(*) et à Eugène Sue et ses Mystères de Paris.
(**) Lorsqu'on mélange féminin et masculin dans une phrase, le masculin l'emporte, ce masculin pluriel n'a donc d'autre caractère que grammatical 




jugnin a dit:


> *Un coup de P77 et pis s'en va.
> 
> *
> Alors je te le dis : à s'asseoir ainsi sur les mets d'ail, faut pas s'étonner de la ponkophobie des nioubes.
> ...



Pâle imitateur


----------



## Grug (21 Novembre 2007)

Faudrait penser à un prix pour l'entretien des lieux, ça motiverait, parce que bon, malgré tous ces concierges y'a quand même du nioubie qui traine.


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2007)

Je suis bien d'accord 

D'où mon interrogation sur le titre du fil.
Le chef de la conciergerie m'a dit qu'il avait une réponse. Nous l'attendons.


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, il n'y avait qu'une cantatrice chauve pour se fendre d'un tel sujet



Moi qui ai eu l'honneur improbable de jouer, barbu, le rôle de Madame Martin dans la dite cantatrice au centre culturel et à l'École Normale Supérieure de Nouakchott (bon, y a prescription, y en a plein qui n'étaient pas nés à l'époque ), j'admire l'à-propos de la remarque  

Ceci dit, j'ai peur qu'un pompier ne vienne doucher les enthousiasmes et que, tels les élèves de la Leçon, nous soyons poignardés avant la fin de l'acte. 


Et sinon, l'écrieur se coiffe-t-il toujours de la même façon ? (pas taper, c'est une citation )


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2007)

Mais foutez moi la paix... mais lachez moi... je suis pas interphone de je ne sais quoi... juste la descendance de gribouille le vaillant ... zut quoi... 

et pis faites gaffe, sinon je vous lâche Kisbizz et St J. P. dans les pattes


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> (...) juste la descendance de gribouille le vaillant ... zut quoi...
> 
> (...)


gri..., quoi ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Je réclame un "Bot d'or" (en plus ça fait tendancieux  ) pour BackCat et son :
> 
> "Bienvenue [pseudo] sur les forums macgénération. Bravo pour ton switch, et à bientôt dans différents fils"



 C'est une honte ! Je n'ai JAMAIS félicité qui que ce soit pour un switch ! un bon switcheur est un switcheur mort ! J'exècre les switcheurs. Les switcheur, c'est l'avenir de ces forums, et la déliquescence de notre belle communauté dans le même baril.

*SWITCHEUR ! RENTRE CHEZ TOI, TA MÈRE A FAIT DU FLAN !​*
BORDEL !


----------



## Grug (21 Novembre 2007)

un switcher c'est bien comme une sorte de nioubie mais en plus fanatique ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Les switcheurs, c'est [] la déliquescence de notre belle communauté


C'est bien là tout ce qui pourrait me les rendre sympathiques.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est bien là tout ce qui pourrait me les rendre sympathiques.


Clair. De toutes façons, vu comme s'est barré, autant couler le navire avant de prendre la chaloupe !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Clair. De toutes façons, vu comme s'est barré, autant couler le navire avant de prendre la chaloupe !


Vu d'ici, ce qu'il en reste ressemble davantage à un radeau qu'à un fameux trois-mâts fin comme un oiseau


----------



## tirhum (21 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Clair. De toutes façons, vu comme s'est barré, autant couler le navire avant de prendre la chaloupe !





DocEvil a dit:


> Vu d'ici, ce qu'il en reste ressemble davantage à un radeau qu'à un fameux trois-mâts fin comme un oiseau&#8230;


"Les femmes et les enfants, d'abord... pour essayer les canots !"....


----------



## al02 (21 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est une honte ! Je n'ai JAMAIS félicité qui que ce soit pour un switch ! un bon switcheur est un switcheur mort ! J'exècre les switcheurs. Les switcheur, c'est l'avenir de ces forums, et la déliquescence de notre belle communauté dans le même baril.
> 
> *SWITCHEUR ! RENTRE CHEZ TOI, TA MÈRE A FAIT DU FLAN !​*
> BORDEL !



Switcheure, *n'oublie pas les photos.*  

Voilà ce qu'il faut leur dire.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> "Les femmes et les enfants, d'abord... pour essayer les canots !"....


Les femmes et les enfants sont des switcheurs en puissance. Qu'ils apprennent à nager !


----------



## dool (21 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Les femmes et les enfants sont des switcheurs en puissance. Qu'ils apprennent à nager !



T'inquiète qu'on s'entraîne...on est juste encore en recherche de l'île qui nous acceuillera toutes et vous laissera tous dans la mierde grand mâles. :rateau:


C'est moi où je viens de retomber dans un éternel débat stérile ?? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (21 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Les femmes et les enfants sont des switcheurs en puissance. Qu'ils apprennent à nager !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> C'est moi où je viens de retomber dans un éternel débat stérile ?? :mouais:



Là, "replonger" eut été un terme plus adéquat


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> C'est moi où je viens de retomber dans un éternel débat stérile ?? :mouais:



Ça pour être stérile, ce sera stérile 


Je te préviens, j'amène mon concierge.


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Les femmes et les enfants sont des switcheurs en puissance. Qu'ils apprennent à nager !



Nager ! 

Je n'ai plus rien à dire


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Novembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> On s'en fout des espoirs masculins..
> Dans le monde des concierges, le féminin l'emporte non ?



Maintenant, oui. Historiquement, non. Concierge était une charge importante, autrefois. On était responsable d'un palais, d'une prison, un véritable régisseur. Aujourd'hui, le terme a un tantinet dérivé en passant dans l'escalier.  De là à dire que le terme est plus féminin aujourd'hui, et plus péjoratif maintenant qu'il est majoritairement féminin, il y a un pas que je me garde de franchir.
En revanche, comme c'est Mon Idée De Fil à moi, et que j'ai le choix, je mets féminin ou masculin, c'est moi qui choise. Tu vois ? 




BackCat a dit:


> Clair. De toutes façons, vu comme s'est barré, autant couler le navire avant de prendre la chaloupe !





DocEvil a dit:


> Vu d'ici, ce qu'il en reste ressemble davantage à un radeau qu'à un fameux trois-mâts fin comme un oiseau&#8230;



Merci les gars, lerci. Je me casse le cul pour essayer de trouver un truc un peu drôle et nouveau tout en me foutant de la gueule de mes contemporains, ce qui est une recette démagogique qui a fait ses preuves. Je me fends donc du premier fil à durée indéterminée créé ici depuis des mois, je récolte même pas un mot doux en loucedé, à peine un faux compliment, et vous, vous me cassez le moral. Trop cool.



dool a dit:


> T'inquiète qu'on s'entraîne...on est juste encore en recherche de l'île qui nous acceuillera toutes et vous laissera tous dans la mierde grand mâles. :rateau:
> 
> 
> C'est moi où je viens de retomber dans un éternel débat stérile ?? :mouais:



C'est pas toi. En plus c'est plein de fôtes.


----------



## kisbizz (21 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Alors, voilà le palmarès 2007. Le suspense est à son comble...........
> 
> Pas d'espoir féminin. *Kissbizz* parle trop dans les escaliers pour mériter des encouragements.



que veux tu mon bon messieur , heuresement que je parle , c'est mon gain pain   




Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais foutez moi la paix... mais lachez moi... je suis pas interphone de je ne sais quoi... juste la descendance de gribouille le vaillant ... zut quoi... et pis faites gaffe, sinon je vous lâche Kisbizz et St J. P. dans les pattes



c'est comme cela que tu me traites ?  
j'ai plus rien a te dire, retoune chez ta blonde


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> que veux tu mon bon messieur , heuresement que je parle , c'est mon gain pain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 tantpispourtoa j'preffferrr le brunes


----------



## kisbizz (21 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> tantpispourtoa j'preffferrr le brunes



il y a un "e" de trop dans ton message     



au fait l'ecrieur , pourquopi tu n'as pas criée tes trophées ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> il y a un "e" de trop dans ton message



Oui, mais il ne manque pas d'"R"


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> il y a un "e" de trop dans ton message




non je préfère les blonds 



kisbizz a dit:


> au fait l'ecrieur , pourquopi tu n'as pas criée tes trophées ?



Parceque tu fais assez de boucan comme ça 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui, mais il ne manque pas d'"R"



Ah non, je réserve le vocabulaire spécifique aux fins métiers de la Boucherie-Charcuterie-Volailles-Triperie pour DocEvil.


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Merci les gars, lerci. Je me casse le cul pour essayer de trouver un truc un peu drôle et nouveau tout en me foutant de la gueule de mes contemporains, ce qui est une recette démagogique qui a fait ses preuves. Je me fends donc du premier fil à durée indéterminée créé ici depuis des mois, je récolte même pas un mot doux en loucedé, à peine un faux compliment, et vous, vous me cassez le moral. Trop cool.



Mais non, regarde, ton fil est devenu un must : on y trouve presque tous les plus beaux floodeurs de MacGé. Vu le succés de ta démarche, je te prédis une reconversion facile comme organisateur de fiestas à Ibiza si t'en as marre du clapas 

Reste plus qu'à peaufiner un trophée pour les plus grands lanceurs de sujets attrape-floodeurs et t'as de bonne chance, en prime, d'avoir un trophée en or


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Reste plus qu'à peaufiner un trophée pour les plus grands lanceurs de sujets attrape-floodeurs et t'as de bonne chance, en prime, d'avoir un trophée en or


Et au cas où le récipiendaire manquerait d'imagination


----------



## Bassman (22 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et au cas où le récipiendaire manquerait d'imagination



Ca n'a pas prit une ride.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Ca n'a pas prit une ride.



Comme Arlety, DocEvil n'a qu'une seule ride et il est assis dessus...
Il mériterait un trophée pour avoir pu conservé une telle fraîcheur...


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Et au cas où le récipiendaire manquerait d'imagination



Moi je n'en manque pas.
Je ne dirais pas la même chose les lauréats de la conciergerie.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Et ben voilà ! Ton intention est claire maintenant ! BRAVO ! C'est du propre !


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comme Arlety, DocEvil n'a qu'une seule ride et il est assis dessus...
> Il mériterait un trophée pour avoir pu conservé une telle fraîcheur...



Celui-là, c'est Rika Zaraï qui l'a eu (ceci dit certains ont contesté : la bassine d'eau froide, ça peut être assimilé à du dopage en l'occurrence.)

Et sinon, le lien du doc, c'est "souvenirs, souvenirs"


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi je n'en manque pas.
> Je ne dirais pas la même chose les lauréats de la conciergerie.



De même que le Capitole reste irréductiblement proche de la roche Tarpéienne,
il n'y a toujours qu'un pas pour glisser de la Concergierie à la guillotine 

Saint-Just, le futur pseudo de l'Écrieur


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> De même que le Capitole reste irréductiblement proche de la roche Tarpéienne,
> il n'y a toujours qu'un pas pour glisser de la Concergierie à la guillotine
> 
> Saint-Just, le futur pseudo de l'Écrieur



Déconne pas.
Quand j'étais plus jeune, on m'a déjà surnommé Robespierre.
Alors que moi, je rêvais d'être Condorcet au mieux, Sieyes au pire...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

J'imagine que ça ne devait pas être à cause de la coupe de cheveux, si ?


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> J'imagine que ça ne devait pas être à cause de la coupe de cheveux, si ?



  

Les choses ont du changer : l'écrieur a été jeune lui aussi 

Ceci dit, c'est vrai que pour Saint-Just, BackCat aurait peut-être plus le profil


----------



## jugnin (22 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Alors que moi, je rêvais d'être Condorcet au mieux, Sieyes au pire...



J'ai toujours trouvé que tu étais un individu plein de _paradoxes_.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Les choses ont du changer : l'écrieur a été jeune lui aussi
> 
> Ceci dit, c'est vrai que pour Saint-Just, BackCat aurait peut-être plus le profil



On déconne pas avec Saint Just!...  
Il a beaucoup oeuvré pour la reconnaissance de l'humour Franchouillard à l'étranger...


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> J'imagine que ça ne devait pas être à cause de la coupe de cheveux, si ?



A l'époque, j'avais encore beaucoup de cheveux  , et un déjà trop plein de testostérone qui alimentait une violence que je mettais, ignorant, au service d'un verbe assassin et d'une compétence de porte-flingue tribunicien exécrable mais efficace. 
Ce n'est qu'après que je me suis rempli de paradoxes, quand j'ai découvert tous ces types qui cohabitaient dans ma tête !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'après que je me suis rempli de paradoxes, quand j'ai découvert tous ces types qui cohabitaient dans ma tête !



Pareil... J'ai souvent Ted Bundy qui grimpe sur Mère Teresa...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

La main dans le slip kangourou ! L'image me fait sourire, je dois l'avouer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> La main dans le slip kangourou ! L'image me fait sourire, je dois l'avouer



Oui ; mais toi tu as le goût des belles choses...


----------



## sundance (22 Novembre 2007)

ce qui serait intéressant de savoir, c'est le nombre de membres qui suivent le fil "présentez-vous". ce thread me fait parfois mourir de rire tellement c'est  on dirait une réunion d' acolytes anonymes ou autre secte qui utilisent des moyens plus subtils pour attirer le nioube. on vous accueille d'un large sourire. Bienvenue dans la secte de l'unification : ici, tout n'est que bonheur, joie de vivre et paix intérieure ! Mais ne vous laissez pas prendre à ces faux-semblants, car le sourire chez les "macéistes" est obligatoire. Dès qu' un adepte oublie de sourire, ses camarades lui crient "C'est windauze qui t'attaque ! Repousse-le !". Au début, on n'y fait pas trop attention. Mais à force, cette "incantation" subliminale vous lessive complètement la tête !


----------



## jugnin (22 Novembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> ce qui serait intéressant de savoir, c'est le nombre de membres qui suivent le fil "présentez-vous". ce thread me fait parfois mourir de rire tellement c'est  on dirait une réunion d' acolytes anonymes ou autre secte qui utilisent des moyens plus subtils pour attirer le nioube. on vous accueille d'un large sourire. Bienvenue dans la secte de l'unification : ici, tout n'est que bonheur, joie de vivre et paix intérieure ! Mais ne vous laissez pas prendre à ces faux-semblants, car le sourire chez les "macéistes" est obligatoire. Dès qu' un adepte oublie de sourire, ses camarades lui crient "C'est windauze qui t'attaque ! Repousse-le !". Au début, on n'y fait pas trop attention. Mais à force, cette "incantation" subliminale vous lessive complètement la tête !



:mouais: 

Peut-être devrais-tu cesser d'ajouter de la lessive à ton tabac...


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Déconne pas.
> Quand j'étais plus jeune, on m'a déjà surnommé Robespierre.
> Alors que moi, je rêvais d'être *Condorcet *au mieux, Sieyes au pire...



Je te comprends mieux d'un coup. Je me rappelle d'ailleurs ce que tu écrivais à l'époque sur notre belle communauté :

"Le premier état de civilisation où on ait observé l'espèce humaine, est celui d'une société peu nombreuse d'hommes subsistant de la chasse et de la pêche, ne connaissant que l'art grossier de fabriquer leurs armes et quelques ustensiles de ménage, de construire ou de se creuser des logements, mais ayant déjà une langue pour se communiquer leurs besoins, et un petit nombre d'idées morales, dont ils déduisent des règles communes de conduite, vivant en familles, se conformant à des usages généraux qui leur tiennent lieu de lois, et ayant même une forme grossière de gouvernement". (_Esquisse d'un tableau historique des progrès de l'espèce humaine_)

Tellement bien observé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> ce qui serait intéressant de savoir, c'est le nombre de membres qui suivent le fil "présentez-vous". ce thread me fait parfois mourir de rire tellement c'est  on dirait une réunion d' acolytes anonymes ou autre secte qui utilisent des moyens plus subtils pour attirer le nioube. on vous accueille d'un large sourire. Bienvenue dans la secte de l'unification : ici, tout n'est que bonheur, joie de vivre et paix intérieure ! Mais ne vous laissez pas prendre à ces faux-semblants, car le sourire chez les "macéistes" est obligatoire. Dès qu' un adepte oublie de sourire, ses camarades lui crient "C'est windauze qui t'attaque ! Repousse-le !". Au début, on n'y fait pas trop attention. Mais à force, cette "incantation" subliminale vous lessive complètement la tête !


Ah ouais.

Putain, c'est fort ce que tu prends :affraid:
C'est légal ?


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je te comprends mieux d'un coup. Je me rappelle d'ailleurs *ce que tu écrivais à l'époque* sur notre belle communauté :



Non, tu te trompes. Ce n'est pas moi. Je n'ai jamais été Condorcet, je m'en rappellerais.
J'ai "raté" la révolution française, en fait. Au XVII°, je sortais juste d'une longue série de vies de lycanthropes, comme je l'ai déjà dit, et j'avais émigré  au nord de l'Europe. D'après ce que je sais, j'étais  Nils Rosen, un comparse de Linné. Mort en 1773. Et je ne renait qu'en 1794, sous les traits de Collin de Plancy, ce qui me permet de clore ce long épisode karmique avec les poils en dedans.

Si j'ai vécu entre 1773 et 1794, ça n'a pas du laisser beaucoup de traces.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si j'ai vécu entre 1773 et 1794, ça n'a pas du laisser beaucoup de traces.



Juste une trace rouge, sur le fil du couperet, et quelques taches dans le panier en dessous


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Novembre 2007)

Guillotiné ? A moins de 18 ans ? Y'en a eu peu.Y'a eu beaucoup d'enfants et d'ados victimes des guerres de Vendée (Joseph Bara, etc.). Mais des guillotinés, qui seraient donc passés par la Conciergerie, j'en connais peu.
Non, je crois que j'étais dans le néant. Des fois, il faut se reposer entre plusieurs vies. :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Guillotiné ? A moins de 18 ans ? Y'en a eu peu.Y'a eu beaucoup d'enfants et d'ados victimes des guerres de Vendée (Joseph Bara, etc.). Mais des guillotinés, qui seraient donc passés par la Conciergerie, j'en connais peu.
> Non, je crois que j'étais dans le néant. Des fois, il faut se reposer entre plusieurs vies. :rateau:




Ooops, t'as un p'tit coup de fatigue ? de 1773 à 1794, je compte 21 ans, on en a raccourci de plus jeunes durant la sombre période de la terreur


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ooops, t'as un p'tit coup de fatigue ? de 1773 à 1794, je compte 21 ans, on en a raccourci de plus jeunes durant la sombre période de la terreur


hop hop hop !

Je meurs en juillet 1773, je renais en janvier 1794. Je n'ai jamais trop compris si la réincarnation prenait lieu au moment de la naissance ou au moment de la conception, mais je penche pour la conception. Donc, si j'ai vécu entre temps, il faut que je sois né après mars 1774, et mort avant mars 1793. Donc avant la création du Tribunal révolutionnaire. De avril 1792, première utilisation de la guillotine, à mars 1793, ça tourne pas encore à plein régime, cette histoire. Il y a des morts, certes célèbres, dont je ne fus pas. Mais le gros lot des victimes est constitué des martyrs de septembre 92, et des pertes de guerre. Sauf à avoir été un jeune prussien des bataillons de l'Espérance, peu de chances que j'ai pu intégrer les volontaires à moins de 18 ans. 
Mais pour la guillotine, macache.


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2007)

_d'toutes façons à une vague époque lointaine, Gribouille et moi nous aurions battu tout le monde  au temps où les gens avaient encore quelques civilités  tandis que certains postaient des blagues sur les blondes 

j'suis content que Sidaàmarrier soit dans votre classement, comme quoi les fantômes 
_


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Novembre 2007)

Tu l'aimes bien, en ce moment, le mode vieux con, hein ? 
Ah nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens...

Nous que veux-tu, on est de plein pied dans ce moment où se joue



BackCat a dit:


> ... l'avenir de ces forums, et la déliquescence de notre belle communauté dans le même baril....



pas comme toi, qui joue à la lièvre qui cultive son potager... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Et encore, là tu me cites, mais _ailleurs_, je n'ai même pas droit à un "©" pourtant de bon aloi !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je meurs en juillet 1773, je renais en janvier 1794. Je n'ai jamais trop compris si la réincarnation prenait lieu au moment de la naissance ou au moment de la conception, mais je penche pour la conception. ...



Tu fais super bien Julien Lepers.


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu l'aimes bien, en ce moment, le mode vieux con, hein ?
> Ah nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens...
> 
> Nous que veux-tu, on est de plein pied dans ce moment où se joue
> ...


_
Haze pas hase spèce de naze de nase ! 

perso, je ne vois rien qui se joue mais alors rien de rien enfin si je vois des choses jouaient au fond là mais rien de bien intéressant 

bon, ok, je retourne chez l'opticien, le verre droit ne va pas mais alors pas du tout ya que le gauche qui tient le coup comme toujours chez moi _


----------



## dool (22 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> bon, ok, je retourne chez l'opticien, le verre droit ne va pas mais alors pas du tout ya que le gauche qui tient le coup comme toujours chez moi [/I][/COLOR]



Ah la nature et ses déséquilibres sur le plan péremptoire à la planche (merde il est où le copyright ??!) :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _d'toutes façons à une vague époque lointaine, Gribouille et moi nous aurions battu tout le monde
> _



Oh merci mon ptit peintre preferé, je l'avais perdu


----------

